# Rohloff wheel-build on Wednesday



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok...this is not to say that I am building the wheel on Wednesday but rather on A Surly Wednesday. (Sorry for the pun)

So I have decided on this specific wheel build for the Wednesday...
I am using the Rohloff 170 XL quick release hub (recommended by Surly), and Surly 29 X 3 Knards. My rim choice is the WTB i45. Rohloff says to use a rim with 12.5mm offset because otherwise it could cause kinking and potential spoke failure. I cannot find any info on WTB's site stating the offset. I guess I need to email WTB, but thought I would see if any of you "expert" wheel-builder's have anything to offer.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Really...? Not one person could answer this...huh? Well...Rohloff just emailed me back and said that none of my choices are good and won't work with this hub. Not the WTB i45's or the Stan's 52mm Hugo. I now need to go with a rim that has a lot of spoke offset. The rabbit holes I guess...


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

I've not seen too much info on Wednesday Rohloff builds. Might not be that many out there. That said, Cycle Monkey has a lot of experience with Rohloff builds. LaceMine 29 is also a very well regarded big wheel builder. Consider reaching out to both for advice and build quotes. I'm sure you'll get steered in the right direction quickly. There's also Wednesday specific threads in the Surly sub-forum. Wouldn't hurt to give the guys at Surly a call either. They can be very helpful.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Been talking to Surly...
Think I will back away from Surly and go with a Salsa...


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I made the plunge and in the end I ordered a Soma Sandworm...stoked.


----------

